# PJ Project... need advice



## iamWALRUS (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm doing a multimedia presentation with stills, audio, and maybe a little video.

The subject is a group that is trying to save and conserve an abandoned mental asylum. I'm using their interviews along with stills to create the presentation...

This is the first assignment I've gotten that has any sort of real journalist qualities, so to be blunt I'm a bit nervous.

What should I ask them? Should I really concentrate on the group or the asylum? The asylum is a great place to shoot... but I don't want to be unclear... which is another issue. Should I make the project more about the location with the group providing human subjects and opinions? or should I just make the project focus on the efforts of the group and their passion for the location? Or perhaps I'm just over thinking this one... or under thinking.....


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 29, 2010)

You have to have some info on the place so people watching the story will know what it is. For the group trying to save the building, ask who they are, why they want to save the building, what ties do they have to the building, how will people benefit from keeping the building, etc. But being journalism you should also approach the city manager(or whoever it is) that is at the forefront of demolishing the building and their reasoning behind it. Is it a public safety issue? Urban decay? Home to crime/squatters/drug sales/etc?


----------

